# Halloween Costume Contest at PetSmart! So Cute!



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well my 3rd & 4th grade teacher called me up today and asked me if I wanted to go to the Costume Contest at PetSmart, I had no idea it was going on... and completely forgot so I didnt get Callahan a costume. I was too lazy to make one, I'm embarrassed. Anyway we had a good time until we were in line to wait to take a picture... Uggh! a Bulldog dressed up as a Rock Star jumped up and bit Callahan on his lip all bada$$ out of no where. The dog was very ill mannered. Anyway my baby cried like a baby and we had to get out of line and come back... the people were very ignorant so I didnt even want to start anything as Callahan was not punctured or bleeding. Other than that we all had a good time... my boy got over it and we took are wonderful picture THAT I LOVE SOOO MUCH!!!

On the way to the store...









Basset Hound/ Border Collie mix









Pirate Bulldog









My favorite an Old English Sheepdog









more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Boston Terrier









The Mean Bulldog that bit my baby... he was cute tho lol









After he was bit... calming him down









Dyed Green


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Chihuahuas that needed their nails clipped desperately...


















My Much Loved Picture!!!


















Thanks for looking!!!
Nessa


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are really cute!! Dogs in costumes crack me up.

Wow, those Chi's nails are beyond long! EEK! That was the scariest picture!

PS, sorry Callahan was bit, glad it wasn't a bad one.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awww, your poor dog getting bit like that. I was thinking of taking Dallas last night to our PetSmart for the contest ,but thought her costume was lame. But I can see that hers would have been okay compared to the ones you took pictures of. I also was too lazy to take her out in pouring rain last night.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Those punkrockers can be pretty rude at time. Maybe the bulldog was Vyvyan from The Young Ones?

Love the photos. You could have said Callahan was dressed as an appaloosa.


----------



## SoCal K9 Momma (Oct 22, 2008)

Callahan is just breathtaking! I just had to tell you that! 

Those costumes are all great, but I have to agree with you - that OES dressed as an angel is perfect! Love it! I work as a rep for Blue Buffalo, and I demo in Petco on Saturday's. They are doing the costume contest this coming Saturday, I look forward to it...


----------

